# Great deal: Book hotel on priceline gets triple points



## AC4400 (Feb 1, 2011)

I just got the points for booking hotels via priceline through the link on AGR website. 3 points per $1 spent on any travel through priceline (except for air travels). It gets points even faster than Amtrak travel! But it takes more than a month for the points to show on my AGR.


----------



## TransitGeek (Feb 1, 2011)

AC4400 said:


> I just got the points for booking hotels via priceline through the link on AGR website. 3 points per $1 spent on any travel through priceline (except for air travels). It gets points even faster than Amtrak travel! But it takes more than a month for the points to show on my AGR.


Damnit, I just booked $500 worth of hotels! Why didn't you post this 12 hours earlier? Sooooo many points...


----------



## transit54 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah...I just made a $220 reservation via Priceline. Ugh! It never occurred to me that they could be an AGR partner! Live and learn, I suppose.


----------



## jb64 (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't see this link on the AGR website. Where is it?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 2, 2011)

jb64 said:


> I don't see this link on the AGR website. Where is it?


AmtrakGuestRewards.com *>* Earn (top of page) *>* Points for Shopping (left side) *>* Auto & Travel (right side) *>* Priceline (scroll down).


----------



## jb64 (Feb 2, 2011)

ah. Thought it was a featured promotion which was why I couldn't find it.

Thanks.


----------



## dlynbid (Feb 2, 2011)

Fantastic, we were getting ready to book hotels for an upcoming trip, and had not considered PL as an AGR partner. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 2, 2011)

jb64 said:


> ah. Thought it was a featured promotion which was why I couldn't find it. Thanks.


No problem.

My only caution is to keep in mind that actually receiving these monkey points is dependent on several factors that we have no direct control over. Never buy anything from an Amtrak partner just because they offer you monkey points. Always stick to services and retailers you already trust. That way even if the points never post you won't be out much time or money.


----------



## transit54 (Feb 2, 2011)

daxomni said:


> jb64 said:
> 
> 
> > ah. Thought it was a featured promotion which was why I couldn't find it. Thanks.
> ...


While I agree with you somewhat, in practice, I've always gotten my points. It usually takes 3-4 times the expected wait time and involves multiple e-mails and faxes, but I've always gotten them. It's more a matter of deciding how much effort you are willing to expend in obtaining them.


----------



## AC4400 (Feb 3, 2011)

dlynbid said:


> Fantastic, we were getting ready to book hotels for an upcoming trip, and had not considered PL as an AGR partner. Thanks for the tip!!


Don't expect much. It may take more than a month (40 days for me) to receive those points and air travel is exempted. As I usually book hotels on priceline, it doesn't matter whether they will post the points or not.


----------



## MJL (Feb 5, 2011)

It helps if you keep documentation (screen shots, printouts, and the like), and keep track of when the points should post. If they don't post, call and complain. Not saying this is a good system, but you can make it work. I did it when my bestbuy points didn't post, after they switched to an inhouse system they just comped me the missing points without investigatin it :blink:


----------

